# Pesce d'aprile

## .:deadhead:.

Ma... L'anno scorso avevamo ben 2 pesci d'aprile [geNToo e i nuovi colori del forum] come mai quest'anno ciccia?

Cmq ampliando il discorso: avete visto bei pesci d'aprile in giro?

Io per ora ho notato

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pagina_principale

http://amarok.kde.org/

http://www.ossblog.it/post/743/linus_priest_april_cox_fork_gplv3_fool

http://www.theregister.co.uk/

 e voi?

----------

## Dece

Io ho trovato la recensione di Windows Hasta La Vista in bella mostra su Distrowatch  :Smile: 

http://distrowatch.com/review-winvista

----------

## federico

Questo, per i giocatori di world of warcraft (Notate la indubbia professionalita' della pagina)!

http://www.wow-europe.com/en/burningcrusade/townhall/wisps.html

Fede

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ma... L'anno scorso avevamo ben 2 pesci d'aprile [geNToo e i nuovi colori del forum] come mai quest'anno ciccia?

 

Ci sarebbe questo, che ti segnala che sei nel topic sbagliato   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

d'oh! No cioè era uno scherzo...

Un pesce d'aprile per i mod  :Very Happy: 

aggiungo

http://www.openoffice.org/

OpenSSH http://www.metasploit.com/archive/framework/msg00919.html

----------

## CarloJekko

Ma la versione amarok di windows è scaricabile hahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahaaaaa (lol è troppo poco)

ma wine non lo apre... winzozz non lo ho.. ma che è quella cosa ???

----------

## earcar

Google oggi presenta Google Romance, un motore di ricerca della dolce metà che usa algoritmi di ricerca personale di ultima generazione.

Sono certo troverete l'amore della vostra vita e mi raccomando... attenti al pagerank! (se così si può chiamare  :Very Happy: )

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

EDIT: ecco lo scherzo di arstechnica: http://arstechnica.com/reviews/games/forever.ars

e quello di gamefaqs: http://www.gamefaqs.com/

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

penso che anche osnews abbia il suo pesce d'aprile  :Very Happy: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Ma ve la ricordate (qualche 1 aprile fa) l'annuncio del passaggio da portage ad rpm in gentoo?

 :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Ma ve la ricordate (qualche 1 aprile fa) l'annuncio del passaggio da portage ad rpm in gentoo?
> 
> 

 

Fantastico, pensavo di tornare ai bei vecchi tempi di RedHat & co   :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ma quest'anno gentoo non ha messo nessun pesce d'aprile o sbaglio?

----------

## federico

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> ma quest'anno gentoo non ha messo nessun pesce d'aprile o sbaglio?

 

Sembra di no... Fede

----------

## lavish

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> ma quest'anno gentoo non ha messo nessun pesce d'aprile o sbaglio?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=448581

 :Wink: 

----------

## Guglie

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> ma quest'anno gentoo non ha messo nessun pesce d'aprile o sbaglio?

 

sulla mailing list gentoo-dev qualcuno ne ha fatti:

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/36993

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/36991

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Questo, per i giocatori di world of warcraft (Notate la indubbia professionalita' della pagina)!
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/en/burningcrusade/townhall/wisps.html

 

L'ho vista anche io e non sai qunti ci sono cascati  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sephirot

 *federico wrote:*   

> Questo, per i giocatori di world of warcraft (Notate la indubbia professionalita' della pagina)!
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/en/burningcrusade/townhall/wisps.html
> 
> Fede

 

si ma quest'anno e' stato pessimo il loro pesce d'aprile.

molto piu' credibile l'anno scorso con la storia dell'ogre a due teste.

----------

